# Show me your Ford truck



## rb_in_va

I just bought a Ford F-150, and some one urged me to start a thread. Since I don't have good pics of my new truck I will post pics of an old one I had. I will post nice pics this weekend sometime. Show me your too!

http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30628&d=1138217617


----------



## l2edneck

My 98 F-150 Flareside

View attachment 39080


----------



## Adkpk

I drive a Chevy but nice looking Ford.


----------



## TackleTree

Just bought an f-250 6 liter deisel a few months ago. Ford had the 0% 72 months, so I went for it. Love it. Will post pics as soon as I find the usb for the camera.


----------



## KMB

My 97 F-150 4x4 with the 4.6L







Kevin


----------



## begleytree

My little 6 banger estimate truck.
-Ralph


----------



## AK TREE

*02 F350 8" spring lift*

My MONSTER
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40351&stc=1&d=1164013956


----------



## Redbull

My '01 Ford Super Duty


----------



## Jumper

Does a rebadged Ford Ranger/Mazda B4000 clone count?


----------



## Jumper

Does a rebadged Ford Ranger/Mazda B4000 clone count?


----------



## rb_in_va

Jumper said:


> Does a rebadged Ford Ranger/Mazda B4000 clone count?




Does it have a blue oval?


----------



## Jumper

It is a Ford in all but the names on the grille, side markings, and rear tailgate. There are parts under the hood with the Ford oval on them.Think there is a big M on the steering wheel as well. Other than that identical to a Ranger 4 litre XLT.The manufacturers label says "Made by Ford in the USA". I have gotten into discussions with people before who insisted it is a Japanese truck. 

From Wikipedia:

The 4.0 version, although produced in Cologne like the others, was only fitted to American vehicles. The pushrod OHV engine was produced until 2000 and was used in the Ford Explorer and Ranger. Output was 160 hp (119 kW) and 225 ft·lbf (305 N·m). Though there is some variation, typically 155 hp is quoted as horsepower for 1990-92 applications.

Applications:

Ford Ranger/Mazda B-Series(1994 and newer Mazda B-Series only.) 
Ford Explorer/Mazda Navajo 
Cross Lander 244X 
Ford Aerostar (1990-1997) 

Surprisingly the above research indicates the engine was made by Ford all right but in Cologne, Germany, and imported into the States. Guess auto making these days is a true international affair-all your Chevy Impalas and Ford Crown Vics come from Ontario for eg.


----------



## rb_in_va

Jumper said:


> It is a Ford in all but the names on the grille, side markings, and rear tailgate. There are parts under the hood with the Ford oval on them.Think there is a big M on the steering wheel as well. Other than that identical to a Ranger 4 litre XLT.The manufacturers label says "Made by Ford in the USA". I have gotten into discussions with people before who insisted it is a Japanese truck.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> The 4.0 version, although produced in Cologne like the others, was only fitted to American vehicles. The pushrod OHV engine was produced until 2000 and was used in the Ford Explorer and Ranger. Output was 160 hp (119 kW) and 225 ft·lbf (305 N·m). Though there is some variation, typically 155 hp is quoted as horsepower for 1990-92 applications.
> 
> Applications:
> 
> Ford Ranger/Mazda B-Series(1994 and newer Mazda B-Series only.)
> Ford Explorer/Mazda Navajo
> Cross Lander 244X
> Ford Aerostar (1990-1997)
> 
> Surprisingly the above research indicates the engine was made by Ford all right but in Cologne, Germany, and imported into the States. Guess auto making these days is a true international affair-all your Chevy Impalas and Ford Crown Vics come from Ontario for eg.



Sounds like a no to me, lol. But post it if you like.


----------



## Jumper

Maybe it will be worth more on resale as we all know the Japanese make better vehicles than Americans:biggrinbounce2: LOL


----------



## rb_in_va

Jumper said:


> Maybe it will be worth more on resale as we all know the Japanese make better vehicles than Americans:biggrinbounce2: LOL



Nice bait Jumper.


----------



## bonnieville

Here are my Fords 1996 F250, 1970 F350.


----------



## ASD

the f250


----------



## ASD

the E350


----------



## ASD

the f 650


----------



## spacemule

Here's my Ford truck. It looks a little like an '89 Chevy.


----------



## rb_in_va

spacemule said:


> Here's my Ford truck. It looks a little like an '89 Chevy.



Space,
I prefer the body style previous to yours. I believe Chevy stopped making them in 87. That is my favorite truck, but they are not available in an extended cab version.


----------



## rb_in_va

Finally got a pic of my truck since I got the cap off. It's been decapitated.


----------



## MS-310

rb_in_va said:


> Space,
> I prefer the body style previous to yours. I believe Chevy stopped making them in 87. That is my favorite truck, but they are not available in an extended cab version.




1987 was the last year for the halfton and 3/4 ton trucks, they did the 1 tons and some burbs till 91. My wood truck and my track truck is an 84 chevy, cant bet them.


----------



## AbTeK

our two "merco" 207d & 307d

sorry i'm just begining in this job but it's better than nothing !! ha ha ha did you ever see this kind of vehicles ?  


 
:deadhorse: max 110 km/h that's to say 70 mph... :bang: but running til more than 300 000 miles ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## rb_in_va

AbTeK said:


> our two "merco" 207d & 307d
> 
> sorry i'm just begining in this job but it's better than nothing !! ha ha ha did you ever see this kind of vehicles ?
> 
> 
> 
> :deadhorse: max 110 km/h that's to say 70 mph... :bang: but running til more than 300 000 miles ! :biggrinbounce2:



Those are funny looking blue ovals on those trucks.


----------



## AbTeK

sorry i didn't undertsand what do you mean :help:


----------



## rb_in_va

AbTeK said:


> sorry i didn't undertsand what do you mean :help:



blue oval = Ford


----------



## AbTeK

ow sorry i did not see this thread was only for FORD !  ... but i guess that there's no one here for MERCEDES !?  (oh! and i know that Ford makes such good trucks in america... but it's really not the case in europe  where german engineering is quite often better)


----------



## rb_in_va

TreeCo said:


> Nice looking trucks. They sure beat a Ford!




Good one there Trollco!


----------



## rb_in_va

TreeCo said:


> rb are you in a mood today?



Not really, that just looked like an out and out troll.


----------



## rb_in_va

TreeCo said:


> I wish we had Toyota 4 cyl. diesel pickup trucks here in the states.



I do too honestly. But they wouldn't help me with my current situation, unless they had the crew cab version like overseas.


----------



## Jumper

most compact pickups were available with diesel power in the 1980s, including Toyota and Ford Ranger. My room mate ca 1988 had a 1984 Toyota with a diesel that had more than 500000 miles on it last time I heard....his problem was keeping the body and frame going, but the engine was durable. And I had a neighbour in Edmonton that had a Ford Ranger with what I assume was a Mazda diesel, smoky little beast on cold mornings when it filled up the street with smoke. I guess there just was not the demand for them....
GM made an durable v-6 diesel as I recall unrelated to the abortion of a 350 V-8 they flogged on unsuspecting customers that would have been great for light truck use IMHO.


----------



## rb_in_va

Jumper said:


> most compact pickups were available with diesel power in the 1980s, including Toyota and Ford Ranger.



Maybe they were more popular in Canada. I've seen a few Toyota diesels, but not too many. Why haven't you posted your Mazda/Ranger yet?


----------



## kawcrasher

My 84 F 350 crewcab, 460 4x4 C6 auto. A work in progress.View attachment 41331


----------



## elmnut

2004 F750 Cat C7


----------



## vtfirewood

Here's a few pics of my 75 Ford Bronco.


----------



## Andy1234

'76 F-350 Dumptruck.


----------



## Toddppm

Here's the one I just got rid of, 03' worst vehicle I've ever owned.
Have a 2006 Ext. cab F350 too, should have learned my lesson. Anybody interested in buying?
Trying Chevy now, just got a 2500 HD, hopes it better


----------



## stihlatit

AbTeK said:


> our two "merco" 207d & 307d
> 
> sorry i'm just begining in this job but it's better than nothing !! ha ha ha did you ever see this kind of vehicles ?
> 
> 
> 
> :deadhorse: max 110 km/h that's to say 70 mph... :bang: but running til more than 300 000 miles ! :biggrinbounce2:



QUOTE=rb_in_va;534382]Those are funny looking blue ovals on those trucks.[/QUOTE]

Hey RB now they can stay....we can call them merc/fords. Too bad for Treeco. He won't like them anymore now.....


----------



## KMB

Toddppm said:


> Here's the one I just got rid of, 03' worst vehicle I've ever owned.



What was wrong with it?

Kevin


----------



## Toddppm

I bought these new-Diesel 6.0's, brake booster and master cylinder went bad, trans computer problems, had to reflash several times because of dead pedal/surging, fuse panel burned up, front end shake, fuel pump went out, AC went out early and on and on and on. Can't even remember everything.
The 06' is a diesel too, took them 4 visits and over 35 days to find an electrical short-replaced damn near every piece of wiring in the truck.

F'ing thing took off on me tonight driving home with my daughter, started accelerating on it's own fast as we were driving down a a side street. Ford's customer service HQ is a joke, this truck qualifies for the lemon laws and should be bought back but they just ignore requests. So unless I get a lawyer I'm stuck. 

 I know, wha wha, wha


Maybe I shouldn't write all this I do want to sell it Great looking and riding trucks but...........


----------



## stihlatit

Toddppm said:


> I bought these new-Diesel 6.0's, brake booster and master cylinder went bad, trans computer problems, had to reflash several times because of dead pedal/surging, fuse panel burned up, front end shake, fuel pump went out, AC went out early and on and on and on. Can't even remember everything.
> The 06' is a diesel too, took them 4 visits and over 35 days to find an electrical short-replaced damn near every piece of wiring in the truck.
> 
> F'ing thing took off on me tonight driving home with my daughter, started accelerating on it's own fast as we were driving down a a side street. Ford's customer service HQ is a joke, this truck qualifies for the lemon laws and should be bought back but they just ignore requests. So unless I get a lawyer I'm stuck.
> 
> I know, wha wha, wha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't write all this I do want to sell it Great looking and riding trucks but...........



The bas#@rds and that is the biggest reason we are where we are at Ford.......Customer Service....I wish you luck Todd and am glad no one was hurt.


----------



## slabracing

*My '79 F250*

Only out on nice days.


----------



## PES+

A pair to beat the full house


----------



## woodrookie

*Here's my 2004 Lariet*


----------



## Leadfoote

This ain't mine(wish it was) but I thought you blue oval boys would like to see it.

snapped these pics at a Longtrack Speedway event


----------



## KMB

L-Enterprises said:


>



Is that the latest version of a Super Duty? '07 or '08? That looks like the perfect truck for me...for pullin' the loaded firewood trailer and haulin' my soon to be family...I'll wake up from my dream in a minute... 

Kevin


----------

